# help with id please



## briansbelle (May 24, 2008)

i have 2 of these. the one in the pic has alot more bars and the other i believe is a female, no eggspot and no bars..i got them b/c i liked the colors, the one in the pic sometimes gets a yellow dorsal fin... i know the yellow one is a female saulosi... :wink: 
thanks


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Psuedotropheus sp. "zebra long pelvic" male.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

I would say zebra long pelvic... but the shape looks a little different than mine...

here's some pics of mine.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Well...yours is pretty pudgy 

Looks like a long pelvic to me too.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

well it's good to be king... hehe.. he runs the show and eats like a great white in a feeding frenzy! 

also, check out the zebra long pelvic MDOKA... that might be what you have.


----------



## briansbelle (May 24, 2008)

ok so should i try to get more females for him? i have one female i believe(almost always brown and no eggspots)and will he be ok with my current stocklist? and if i add 2 more females will i be too overstocked for a 75 gallon with an xp3 and 50% water changes a week?
fish: :fish: 
7 saulosi
3 chewere
4 labeotropheus
1 cobalt(might be takin him to the lfs soon, for fish food...lol
2 petricolas
and 4 cobues

thanks :wink: 
belle


----------



## Jason S (Feb 7, 2003)

Pseudotropheus [Metriaclima] sp. "long pelvic" -and this does appear to be exactly what you have- are harem spawners like other mbuna so a few additional individuals would be welcome -trade that lone "cobalt" zebra in, right.

I found they were relatively easy going for mbuna and should work fine with your others. Here's a full grown image of Ps. [Metriaclima] sp. "long pelvic" from Mdoka:










Non-Compliance, your fish appears the be the Pseudotropheus [Metriaclima] sp. "redtop Gallireya" from Gallireya Reef near Chilumba. This species does bear a striking resemblance to the sp. "long pelvic" from Mdoka and Chesese. However these guys do stay a bit smaller and are more stocky [in the case of the one you show, much more stocky] than the sp. "long pelvic". In his current book, Konings does not place this species among the sp. "long pelvic" though we've been listing and selling them as a sp. "long pelvic" variant for years. Here's Ps. [Metriaclima] sp. "redtop Gallireya":


----------



## braindead (Jan 9, 2009)

i've got a female long pelvic and she rules my 5ft tank fighting and beating my 4" male auratus 
she mean.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Jason S said:


> Non-Compliance, your fish appears the be the Pseudotropheus [Metriaclima] sp. "redtop Gallireya" from Gallireya Reef near Chilumba. This species does bear a striking resemblance to the sp. "long pelvic" from Mdoka and Chesese. However these guys do stay a bit smaller and are more stocky [in the case of the one you show, much more stocky] than the sp. "long pelvic". In his current book, Konings does not place this species among the sp. "long pelvic" though we've been listing and selling them as a sp. "long pelvic" variant for years. Here's Ps. [Metriaclima] sp. "redtop Gallireya":


yeah, you could just about get some salmon filets off that puppy... heh.. I think ti's a hard one to ID. I could believe it's what you have pictured, but the face is much different. At least I"m sure it's a pseudotropheus.. heh... What is the decidiing factor between the gallireya and the long pelvic?


----------

